# VaMoots and Vamoots SL



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Besides a slight weight difference and finish (I think), are there any other differences between the VaMoots and VaMoots SL? In particular, how about the ride quality? I ride about a size 50 but any general comments are appreciated.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Aspen said:


> Besides a slight weight difference and finish (I think), are there any other differences between the VaMoots and VaMoots SL? In particular, how about the ride quality? I ride about a size 50 but any general comments are appreciated.


Check the forum on the Moots site. There's a recent post on this topic mixed in with the spam.

http://www.moots.com/2005RidersTalk/viewforum.php?f=1

EDIT: Oops, I guess it was you who started that topic.


----------

